# Auto train



## rsfracer (Feb 28, 2018)

I am booked on the autotrain 3/3 and it has one set running late all week. Currently Train 52 is showing down 4:38. Any idea what is up? Was it re-routed in SC around the signal work?


----------



## Mister Monorail (Mar 1, 2018)

52 and 53 have not been rerouted, they operate via Fayetteville- Charleston- Savannah. There was no information posted anywhere about the cause of the delay, but the Auto-Train service has been trending toward on time service. If nothing goes wrong on tonight's trips it's likely both departures should be on time on 3/2. Having said that, since the first of the year there have been multiple several hour delays for these trains, and one day's trips had to be cancelled in order to recover back to schedule.


----------



## mister monorail (Mar 2, 2018)

This morning #52 is currently 8:34 late! It lost 7 hours overnight - no idea why. The good news is that this set is not yours- #53 is arriving on time in Sanford this morning. The question is what Amtrak is going to do to catch up. Good luck!


----------



## Rsfracer (Mar 3, 2018)

So train 53 was cancelled today

Driving to Florida

I assume 52 was also cancelled

Amtrak did refund our full fare for train 53

Keeping my fingers crossed for 52 on the 10th


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 3, 2018)

As a 15 year user of the AT (almost monthly since retirement)...why have I noticed more and more "canceled" runs recently?!? Why today's? My last canceled run was 'cause it was cold out! Maybe I use it too much...3 or 4 of my runs were cancelled in the last year. It's quite disconcerting waking up to that email: "Your train has been cancelled...have a nice day (and you're on your own)". I am getting more and more apprehensive using the AT not trusting it will leave or not..already booked March, April, June, and July. Last trip cancelled, hotels were all booked and I had to really scramble to find a place for an unknown number of nights. And, the AT with obviously ONE-a-day, is not like flying where there are tons of alternate airlines every day. Ahhh, the ol' daze with wine & cheese welcome, wine included with dinner, actual cooking on-board, real plates. Back to reality...expecting to see "sporks" next to go with the cracking plastic plates, and "cooking" = "press 1 for fish, 2 for meat"! LOL


----------



## Rsfracer (Mar 11, 2018)

Last nights trip north was good

10th car off after the preferred cars

Train stayed on std time

We were an hour early so the daylights savings change had no effect

Except for breakfast times


----------



## bgood (Mar 27, 2018)

I've gone online and tried to find an auto train leaving Lorton VA to Sanford FL with sleeping accomodations. Nothing comes up. I've tried using multiple dates just to see if it's happening all the time and I could find nothing. Someone told me that Amtrak allows travel agents to prebook as many bedrooms as they can so that their customers can get first crack at them. Any ideas?


----------



## OBS (Mar 28, 2018)

bgood said:


> I've gone online and tried to find an auto train leaving Lorton VA to Sanford FL with sleeping accomodations. Nothing comes up. I've tried using multiple dates just to see if it's happening all the time and I could find nothing. Someone told me that Amtrak allows travel agents to prebook as many bedrooms as they can so that their customers can get first crack at them. Any ideas?


Travel agents rarely book up everything on A/T. That being said if you are looking to go North anytime soon, train may be booked up with snowbirds returning North.

Also city codes are LOR and SFA if that helps.....


----------



## jis (Mar 28, 2018)

bgood said:


> I've gone online and tried to find an auto train leaving Lorton VA to Sanford FL with sleeping accomodations. Nothing comes up. I've tried using multiple dates just to see if it's happening all the time and I could find nothing. Someone told me that Amtrak allows travel agents to prebook as many bedrooms as they can so that their customers can get first crack at them. Any ideas?


I just tried to book Sleeper on the Autotrain from Lorton to Sanford, and randomly was able to find one even as early as day after tomorrow, and that too for an extremely reasonable fare! I have no idea what you are doing wrong.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 28, 2018)

It is true that soon the North AT will fill up with those leaving Florida after their Winter stay. Now to ride the AT, you need to book at car. So Fall Southbound fills up and Spring Northbound.


----------

